# Asian Flush!



## cyanidewine (Aug 11, 2010)

I have NO idea where to put this, since health and wellness seems to be more fitness based, however, this topic isn't just about the flush!

So I'm a sufferer of the wonderful asian flush, and I've been looking things up online to find ways to help with it, and all I can seem to find is this obnoxious NO RED FACE FORMULA site everywhere! It's not a pill or anything, it seems to be a written, downloadable formula, but I can't find blog reviews, or really any real honest reviews or leaks of what it is. Does anyone have any recommendations for temporary "cures?" I know there isn't a REAL cure since it has to do with enzymes and such, but any way to perhaps not have an instant headache and red face the second I look at alcohol? Or reviews on that so called miracle formula? Thanks!


----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you tried taking Pepcid AC tablets? My friends usually take this 30 mins before drinking and they don't get red. This isn't something I've tried, since I don't get too red. It's supposed to help your body process alcohol better, therefore, no more redness. Make sure to read the label before taking and make sure you're not allergic to any of the ingredients.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 14, 2010)

I've read Pepcid AC works too. I wanted to give it a try but my pharmacy didn't have it, so I tried Pepto Bismol tablets. I don't know if it was the placebo effect or not, but it worked! Another time I tried an indigestion medicine that we had at home and that worked well too. 

Even though these worked for me, I still don't drink very much. I feel like the dreaded Asian Flush is your body's way of telling you that you probably shouldn't be drinking. After all, it means you're unable to break down acetaldehyde, which is a carcinogen. Guh...

So remember, if these work for you...don't go overboard! There's a reason we go red!


----------



## rrx2wm (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't get this myself, but my friend takes an antacid 30 minutes-1 hour before drinking and it seems to work pretty well for her. Hope that helps!


----------



## cyanidewine (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

I've actually tried the tums method and it didn't work, so maybe I'll try pepcid ac or pepto! I don't plan on getting wasted, it'd just be nice to sit down and drink socially without getting sick and having a good time ruined.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 20, 2010)

^ Oh yeah, I know what you mean! It's super annoying being the only person not drinking because you don't want to feel your heartbeat on your face lmao. Hopefully either of those work for you!!


----------



## Babylard (Aug 21, 2010)

i take ranitidine aka Zantac 150mg especially before i drink. it seems to help a lot. but i take it to prevent stomach problems and heart burn. but i have noticed i don't get shit faced anymore lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 22, 2010)

Like others have said, antacids taken 30 min-1 hour prior to drinking works pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I've read Pepcid AC works too. I wanted to give it a try but my pharmacy didn't have it, so I tried Pepto Bismol tablets. I don't know if it was the placebo effect or not, but it worked! Another time I tried an indigestion medicine that we had at home and that worked well too. 

Even though these worked for me, I still don't drink very much. I feel like the dreaded Asian Flush is your body's way of telling you that you probably shouldn't be drinking. *After all, it means you're unable to break down acetaldehyde, which is a carcinogen. *Guh...

So remember, if these work for you...don't go overboard! There's a reason we go red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow I had no idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only "explaination I've ever heard was good blood circulation haha =_=;


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for this thread!  I get the asian flush as soon as liquor hits my lips...or at least it seems that way!  I'll definitely have to try the Pepcid AC and see if it works for me!  The asian flush is one of the main reason, if not THE main reason, that I don't drink!  Everyone thinks I'm crazy, but I just can't stand that red face and hot feeling after ONE drink!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## Zephyra (Oct 31, 2010)

Aldehyde dehydrogenase deficiency is the issue:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldehyde_dehydrogenase.  Not sure how you treat it.


----------



## kkischer04 (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL I love this thread, I'm only 1/4 Japanese and I always seems to turn red when I drink... My momma always told me it was because of the Japanese in me, but I don't know any other asians! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I figured, for myself, Vodka seems to not be soo bad. And I have noticed cheap Vodka is a huge no no for turning red... Hence why I rarely go out, because its so darn expensive

  	I never knew of any remedies till now, so glad you posted this thread, I'll have to give these a try next time I decide to go out


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 13, 2011)

My entire family is the same way, lol. My cousin goes red as a beet as soon as he gets tipsy, and my dad definitely turns a dark shade of red (he's more tan so that must be why it seems so much darker) when he's getting up there. Personally, I have really fair skin (I'm probably the lightest in the family) so I literally turn as red as a lobster. It's nice to know there's a "cure" for the redness, but you're definitely not the only one ha.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard a lot antacids working well but also anithistamines as well...not sure though. I honestly wouldn't mix any medication with alcohol although I've heard of antacids working pretty well for asian flushing. 

  	I have it as well, I got it from my mom's side. It's the biggest nuisance having to explain to everyone why I PHYSICALLY can't drink cause it gives me a really bad headache after 5 minutes of sipping on just a little bit of alcohol. Plus we're at a much higher risk for developing alcohol related diseases also.


----------



## k0rd (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm not Asian, nor am I female.

  	Having said this, I suffer from "Asian blush"... I could really be the poster-boy for it!

  	Gonna try the pepto route tonight, thanks for the information!

  	(also, I've already been drinking... guess I need to try it *before* I drink.. )

  	[edit] Yes, that is my real eye... [/edit]


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm half asian and I get serious Asian flush, i use Zantac extra strength around 30 mins-1 hour before and the red ness is gone by 90%. The only problem really is I feel my hangovers are worse after with the pill than without.


----------

